# SOAD FANS: Toxicity 2????



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 29, 2002)

was lookin around for any cool new cd's to get (read: download) and I saw a link for "System Of A Down: Toxicity 2"

now, i know little about the band's previous albums so I don't know if this was a compilation or whatever... 

when i get it downloaded, i will post the track list and website for you to investigate...

for now, here's the cover they had... looks like a pretty quick rip-off design...


----------



## wdw_ (May 29, 2002)

Bling. Check this out;
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...2734694/sr=1-4/ref=sr_1_4/102-3049175-7315350


----------



## wdw_ (May 30, 2002)

The song "Metro" was on the "Not Another Teen Movie" soundtrack.

Also, SOAD has a new song on "The Scorpion King" soundtrack called "Streamline". It's pretty good.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

15 tracks

1. Everytime
2. Streamline
3. Virginity
4. Waiting For You (Version 1)
5. We Don't Give A
6. Side of the Freeway
7. On My Mind
8. Want Me to Try
9. Why
10. Power Struggle
11. Therapy
12. Outer Space
13. Your Own Pace
14. Defy You
15. Waiting For You (Version 2)


----------



## wdw_ (May 30, 2002)

Where are you getting this?


----------



## wdw_ (May 30, 2002)

http://www.blistering.com/news/newsdet.php3?ID=3075


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

i closed the site but i have all the songs now.... lemme zip them or something so i can upload them for you...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

if these were supposed to be on toxicity, these are some excellent tracks...


----------



## wdw_ (May 30, 2002)

You don't need to. I've found some sites with the CD online.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

you are the all knowledgeable SOAD fan! lol...


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

Hey I would like it BB.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

i'll try to have it uploaded for you tomorrow since it's 1:17 AM here right now... if you can't wait that long, _wdw can probably hook you up with a link...


----------



## wdw_ (May 30, 2002)

I couldn't find the tracks. So bling if you want to post them, it would be appreciated.


----------



## metfoo (May 30, 2002)

i'd be interested in dling it if somebody has a ftp for it.pm me with details, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

i'll have it posted tonight by 6:30 at the LATEST... i'll also post the link here..


----------



## themacko (May 30, 2002)

You the man, Bling.

BTW, for those of you who are about to say:  "Buy the cd you cheap bastards!"  You can save it, because we already know we're cheap bastards and don't need you telling us.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## sithious (May 30, 2002)

well, i'm terribly sorry guys, and i know you're going to hate me for this, but if we're going to disallow warez postings here, we can't allow links to mp3 downloads either ...
it's the same thing. the same thing. same thing. exactly the same. no difference. mp3s = warez. how often do i have to keep repeating this?
if bling can post a link to mp3s, people can post links to jaguar and to photoshop 7 and whatever else, and in the long run, these forums will be closed for participation in illegal actions.
christ, people here rant and rave about the occasional use of the word ****, but then you go along and post about stealing cds ... duh. the hipocrisy of it all...
- end of rant -


----------



## mrfluffy (May 30, 2002)

serj did say they were releasing the other songs that didn't get on toxicity (they recorded over 30, if you look on the bonus vid you can see some of them), but that pic's fake, they use the holywood style logo now.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sithious _
> *well, i'm terribly sorry guys, and i know you're going to hate me for this, but if we're going to disallow warez postings here, we can't allow links to mp3 downloads either ...
> it's the same thing. the same thing. same thing. exactly the same. no difference. mp3s = warez. how often do i have to keep repeating this?
> if bling can post a link to mp3s, people can post links to jaguar and to photoshop 7 and whatever else, and in the long run, these forums will be closed for participation in illegal actions.
> ...


umm... i never once entered the forum on warez so i was not aware of it...

therefore, i'll just send you guys a PM... tell me and i'll send ya the link...


----------



## sithious (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> umm... i never once entered the forum on warez so i was not aware of it...
> 
> therefore, i'll just send you guys a PM... tell me and i'll send ya the link... *



lol, i give up ...


----------



## wdw_ (May 31, 2002)

I found this picture on a MSN Community. It was posted as "SOAD New CD 2.jpg".
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/soad_untitled_original.jpg

It wasn't the right size to be a CD cover so I added a couple more rows of tiles to the picture.
http://homepage.mac.com/macosx_pics/.Pictures/soad_untitled.jpg


----------

